# Nef Files



## paulbenzie (Oct 24, 2005)

Can anyone offer a quick and easy way to import NEF files into either photoshop CS2 or iPhoto, do I need speacial software if so what?. I am a Mac user using tiger 10.4.2

Many many thanks
Paul Benzie


----------



## mdnky (Oct 24, 2005)

Depending on the Camera you got the NEF from, you should be able to use CS2's Camera RAW import feature.  Different Nikon cameras use different "versions" of NEF...even the D70 and D70s use different ones (later uses the same as the D50).  Nikon has some work to do there...it's kind of annoying, to say the least.  

To open with the Camera RAW feature, all you should have to do is open it like a regular image file (File>Open) and make sure the format drop-down says "Camera RAW".  It should load the plug-in automatically after you choose the image.

The newest version of the Camera RAW plug-in for CS2 is v.3.2, which supports all the newest Nikon dSLRs (D2X, D70s & D50) as well as older models.  You may not have that version though...but it is available as a free update from their site.  You can also grab a copy of the DNG converter from that link too, if you like.

Personally I prefer (and have) to use Adobe's free DNG converter to convert the NEFs from my D50 first, then import those DNGs via Camera RAW in Photoshop CS.  Right now that's my only option involving Photoshop since the highest version of Camera Raw for Photoshop CS is 2.4.  DNG (Digital NeGative) is an open standard that Adobe developed to solve the annoying RAW issue (every manufacturer having their own format).

As far as iPhoto...the NEFs from my D50 show up in iPhoto 4...but that's about it.  It's nothing more than a thumbnail...totally useless.  I believe it's actually showing the preview from the RAW (NEF) support that's built into Tiger.  The original is still there in the library (untouched), just not used in the app itself.

iPhoto 5 supports RAW formats (the only version that officially does), but not from every camera.  According to the current site the only Nikon models supported are the D100, D2H, D70, and Coolpix 8700.  So unless you have one of those specific cameras then iPhoto may not be of any help to you.  The other issue is iPhoto doesn't allow you to do anything with the RAW...it basically converts it to a JPG which you then play with.  The original remains untouched in your library, but what's the point?  Even if you set it up to open the photo for editing in Photoshop CS2, the version being passed is the JPG, not the RAW.  Personally, I'd stay away from iPhoto with RAWs.


If you want to spend the $$$ and have a system capable of running it, Apple just released Aperture.


----------



## Gig' (Oct 24, 2005)

thanks a lot mdkny I just bought a D50 after fiddling with reviews I found on the Web and happened to ask myself the same question as to avoid the proprietary nikon software  

I'll be glad to post my potential forthcoming questions and looking forward to your perfect answers


----------



## paulbenzie (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you too mdnky, only just found your reply. I appreciate the time you took to respond. If you are still reading this thread, Canon D5 vs Nikon D200? I know a large price difference but would be v interested in your thoughts


----------

